# bić się



## LucioDaMusk

Cześć, 
zastanawia mnie, dlaczego czasownik "bić"  w zdaniu :
   "Potrafisz się bić ?" jest w formie zwrotnej. Przecież pytającemu nie chodzi o to czy ktoś bije sam siebie. Czy ten zwrot jest wam znany ?
Czy znacie więcej tego typu przykładów ?

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


----------



## BezierCurve

Mam taką małą prywatną teorię, że wynika to z braku jednoznacznego rozróżnienia w polskim między zaimkiem wzajemnym a zwrotnym (się). 

Angielskie "they see themselves" i "they see each other" może być w obu przypadkach przetłumaczone jako "widzą się" i tylko czasami dla uniknięcia nieporozumienia powiemy "siebie samych" albo "nawzajem".

W przypadku "biją się" (podobnie jak "kochają się" w sensie fizycznym), kiedy mamy do czynienia prawie zawsze z liczbą mnogą, zaimek wzajemny przylgnął tak mocno, że nawet po zredukowaniu liczby do pojedynczej dalej tkwi obok czasownika "udając" zaimek zwrotny.


----------



## audiolaik

Witam,

Ten zwrot nigdy nie przestanie przypominać mi dzieciństwa.  Nie wiem jak teraz, ale kiedyś jak ktoś kogoś mocniej uderzył to zazwyczaj ofiara takiego podłego ataku miała w zwyczaju mówić "Co się bijesz?" Z wiekiem, będąc już trochę starszym (niekoniecznie mądrzejszym), docierała do mnie i moich kolegów pewna nielogiczność takiej konstrukcji, bo przecież ktoś bił kogoś a nie był to akt "samobicia". Z drugiej strony, często używało się (wciąż niejednoznacznie brzmiącego) zwrotu "Chcesz się bić?", co jednoznacznie oznaczało nieuchronną konfrontację w parku lub przed blokiem.

To tyle z mojej strony gdyż nie znam się na gramatyce języka polskiego. Są tutaj zdecydowanie lepsi w tej dziedzinie, prawda BezierCurve?

A&AJnr


----------



## jazyk

W języku francuskim jest analogiczna konstrukcja: se battre.


----------



## BezierCurve

> prawda BezierCurve


Nie wiem, nie jestem polonistą, więc trudno mi Ciebie oceniać.


----------



## audiolaik

BezierCurve said:


> Nie wiem, nie jestem polonistą, więc trudno mi Ciebie oceniać.



Chodziło mi o to, że używasz tej całej fachowej terminologii itd.


----------



## BezierCurve

A, to żeby uniknąć nieporozumień.



> W języku francuskim jest analogiczna konstrukcja: se battre.


 
Możliwe, że jest to po prostu kalka.


----------



## Thomas1

W polskim jest pewna grupa czasowników, które zawsze występują z "się", które z kolei nie wpływa na ich znaczenie. Np: śmiać się, nabawić się, bać się. Moim zdaniem "bić się" należy do tej grupy. Takie czasowniki, jak już zauważył Jazyk, nie istnieją tylko w polszczyźnie, są np: we francuskim i w hiszpańskim i z całą pewnością w innych językach też. O ile dobrze pamiętam to nie mają one dopełnienia bliższego. 

Co do "bić się" to czasownik jest mi znany.


----------



## BezierCurve

> W polskim jest pewna grupa czasowników, które zawsze występują z "się", które z kolei nie wpływa na ich znaczenie. Np: śmiać się, nabawić się, bać się. Moim zdaniem "bić się" należy do tej grupy. Takie czasowniki, jak już zauważył Jazyk, nie istnieją tylko w polszczyźnie, są np: we francuskim i w hiszpańskim i z całą pewnością w innych językach też. O ile dobrze pamiętam to nie mają one dopełnienia bliższego.


 
To prawda, w tym przypadku jednak "bić" występuje często również z dopełnieniem, bez zaimka "się" i to w znaczeniu podobnym (bo np. takie "śmiać" bez zaimka ma już zupełnie inne znaczenie).


----------



## miguell

Nie wszystko co niezrozumiałe musi być niepoprawne. xd Np określenie "miejsca siedzące" - jest poprawne, ale nielogiczne, bo przecież te miejsca nie siedzą, tylko są
miejscami do siedzenia. 
Wyciąg ze słownika PWN:
*się* 
*1. *«zaimek będący formą biernika, używany zwykle przy czasownikach, odpowiadający formie _siebie_, np. _Widziała się w lustrze._»

*3. *«zaimek nadający czasownikom odcień znaczeniowy intensywności, np. _Wrócił się bez potrzeby._»

Co więcej, bić się ma kilka znaczeń:
*bić się* *1. *«bić samego siebie»
*2. *«bić jeden drugiego»
*3. *«brać udział w walkach»
*4. *«pojedynkować się»
Więc jeśli występuje w słowniku, a nie ma koło niego żadnej adnotacji sygnalizującej, że wyraz jest pospolity czy potoczny, to chyba nie należy obawiać się, gdy przyjdzie nam go użyć.


----------



## Thomas1

BezierCurve said:


> To prawda, w tym przypadku jednak "bić" występuje często również z dopełnieniem, bez zaimka "się" i to w znaczeniu podobnym (bo np. takie "śmiać" bez zaimka ma już zupełnie inne znaczenie).


    Jasne dopełnienie bliższe występuje z „bić”, a to już jest inny czasownik (przynajmniej gramatycznie rzecz biorąc). „Bić się” nie ma dopełnienia bliższego. Co do „śmiać się”, to nie znam go bez „się”, możesz podać jakiś przykład?




miguell said:


> Nie wszystko co niezrozumiałe musi być niepoprawne. xd Np określenie "miejsca siedzące" - jest poprawne, ale nielogiczne, bo przecież te miejsca nie siedzą, tylko są
> miejscami do siedzenia.
> Wyciąg ze słownika PWN:
> *się*
> *1. *«zaimek będący formą biernika, używany zwykle przy czasownikach, odpowiadający formie _siebie_, np. _Widziała się w lustrze._»
> 
> *3. *«zaimek nadający czasownikom odcień znaczeniowy intensywności, np. _Wrócił się bez potrzeby._»
> 
> Co więcej, bić się ma kilka znaczeń:
> *bić się* *1. *«bić samego siebie»
> *2. *«bić jeden drugiego»
> *3. *«brać udział w walkach»
> *4. *«pojedynkować się»
> Więc jeśli występuje w słowniku, a nie ma koło niego żadnej adnotacji sygnalizującej, że wyraz jest pospolity czy potoczny, to chyba nie należy obawiać się, gdy przyjdzie nam go użyć.


    Pierwsze znaczenie „bić się”, które zacytowałeś, odpowiada pierwszemu znaczeniu „się”. Drugie znaczenie „bić się” oddaje znaczenie „wzajemności”, t.j. skutek czynności przechodzi na drugą osobę. Znaczenie numer 3 i 4 to to, o którym pisałem we wcześniejszym poście. Znaczenie „się” wskazujące na intensywność znaczenia czasownika nie wchodzi tu w grę ponieważ to „się” można pominąć i zdanie wciąż będzie miało sens (który się nie zmienia). Porównaj:
  Kamil zapytał się go czy pożyczy mu rower. = Kamil zapytał go czy pożyczy mu rower.
  W obu wypadkach zdania mają to samo znaczenie. Różnią się nieco intensywnością czasonika "zapytać" i tym, że pierwsze brzmi bardziej potocznie.
  Umiesz się bić? vs. Umiesz bić?
  Zdania nie są takie same. Abstrahując od różnicy znaczeniowej, drugie zdanie jest niepoprawne, w przeciwieństwie do pierwszego zdania, z punktu widzenia samodzielnego funkcjonowania zdania. Tak nawiasem mówiąc to _de facto_ z wieloznaczności „się” wynika(ła)  gra słowna, o której piesze Audio.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Co do „śmiać się”, to nie znam go bez „się”, możesz podać jakiś przykład?


Przepraszam, miałem na myśli "śmieć", który przypadkowo ma wiele form zbieżnych ze "śmiać (się)".


----------



## marco_2

Ta "nielogiczna" konstrukcja najbardziej kojarzy mi się z dziećmi, biegnącymi na skargę do rodziców - "Mamo, on się bije / on się przezywa!" itd. Jest to normalna konstrukcja w języku rosyjskim - Rosjanie mówią np. "Sadis' pobliże, ja nie kusajus' " czyli "Siądź bliżej, ja nie gryzę (dosł. się)"  czy "Rozy koliutsja", "Pczioły żaliatsja" (Róże kłują /dosł. _kłują się, _Pszczoły żądlą _/żądlą się/) _- może to jest jakaś kalka z rosyjskiego?


----------

